# Computer Reboots EVERY night



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

My computer reboots EVERY single night...while I'm sure this is a dumb question and I could probably figure it out. If someone knows, please help 

I know that it's good to re-boot, but when I leave a project open when I go to bed planning on resuming when I get up and it's gone - how annoying! I do save my work, so not all is lost just want to take away this annoyance. Anyone?

I am using:










Thanks in advance anyone that can assist


----------



## BillsCloud (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're using said computer for highly demanding tasks, then it might be over-heating, although I doubt that a computer with the above specifications has a bad cooling system.

Is the machine a laptop/netbook/desktop?
What kind of tasks are you trying to perform.

Also, it could be an application or Windows returning some form of error forcing a reboot.
Failing this, is could be something malicious.

My advice, check your error log (Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Event Viewer).
Run an anti-virus scan, and check out the anti-malware section of this forum.


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks BillsCloud, Spybot S&D detected nothing, antivirus is up-to-date...I didn't even suspect anything malicious until you said that...NOT COOL! lol I should've thought of that first.

Wouldn't I get some sort of error if it was a temperature problem? I've never experienced a temp problem...

I've looked at the Event Viewer, have you ever seen a monkey reading a road map  ??? What do I do with this info? lol

This is a Desktop PC


----------



## BillsCloud (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, well, from face value, I wouldn't say that its over-heating seeing as its a desktop, and if you say that SBSD didn't detect anything then its unlikely that its malware.

Okay, so on the left pane Windows Logs -> System.
It will take a while for information to populate, when it does, you want to look for anything that is labelled 'Error', usually has a red 'X' icon next to it, double click on one that is close to a time when your computer turned itself off, then try to give me some information that it shows you.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Most probably, something is telling it to reboot. You might look and see what tasks are scheduled to run every night, then look at the options for those tasks to see who is set to reboot the machine when finished.

I had a similar problem for awhile, but only intermittently. Turned out a bittorrent client I was using was set to shut off the machine when done. If I left that client running then went to bed...in the morning I had to start the whole thing up again.


----------

